# Best way to cut up frozen?



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

So I put my dogs onto raw, buying a premade raw that comes in like a big tube. Is there a less gross way to cut it up than to let it mostly thaw and then cut it, which leads to lots of nastiness. Is there a way to cut it while its frozen? Would a hack saw cut threw that?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think a good saw should be able to go through that. Not sure what your tube looks like, but when I had to break apart raw fish this summer I used a good ol' hammer 
Though that could get very messy very quick.
Yep, I'd say go for the saw!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

We got a little hand saw from the Dollar tree(actually 2 of them) and they do the trick.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i was going to say a band saw. they are pretty hard.

the one grind we use is sardines when i can't find fresh..and i let it get a little bit defrosted and then cleaver it and use my mallet.
then i refreeze.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I am having the same issue here since I switched from a food that came in paddies to one that comes in a tube. I think I am going to let it thaw just a little then try to cut with a cleaver. I could just thaw the whole thing but I don't want it sitting in the fridge for more than a few days. If you find something that works really great, let me know.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

There is a point during thawing where the meat still seems solidly frozen but you can cut it with a knife. Put the chub into the refrigerator and try to cut it every 4-8 hours, keep track of how long it takes so you don't have to check it all the time next time you cut up a chub.


----------

